# Kool Kats Fall Ride -- Sunday, September 26th



## Howard Gordon (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Herman (Aug 28, 2021)

I plan to be there


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 28, 2021)

I hope to make it ,,,Cant wait too see your great collection,,,


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 21, 2021)

Two years since last ride. Come see the latest bikes added to my collection, ride the river trail, picnic and have some fun. This Sunday, all welcome !!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 21, 2021)

Can anyone come?


----------



## Herman (Sep 21, 2021)

1936PEDALER said:


> Can anyone come?



It says "All Welcome", I would call the phone number and let Howard know you are coming so he knows how many people to prepare for


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2021)

SEND SOME PICTURES OF THE SHOW


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 26, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> Two years since last ride. Come see the latest bikes added to my collection, ride the river trail, picnic and have some fun. This Sunday, all welcome !!



What a super great time at Howard’s bike ride get together event . Howard’s collection with fantastic Museum quality rare bikes . I took a few quick photos i should have taken more .What do you think Killer Man Cave or what ?. Howard’s wife was the cook and baker and wow the food and hospitality was 5 stars i should have taken photos of that  . Thank you so much for a great time and cant wait till next year .


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2021)

THANKS FOR ALL THE CLOSE PICTURES OF THE BIKES , HOWARD IS A SUPER NICE GUY TO NO TO ,  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## PLERR (Sep 26, 2021)

I'll add a few pics - and a  *H U G E * thank you to @Howard Gordon for hosting such a great event on a spectacular fall day!

E=-)

*The Ride*





Got the Phantom out!





*The Collection*













*The Meal*





*My Favorites*





















*The End*


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just one big *WOW!*


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you Howard, for your hospitality and the opportunity to meet the Kool Kats on such a beautiful day.
Truly an amazing collection and a great group of enthusiast, all  followed up with a fantastic cook out.
This hobby is very fortunate to have a great guy like Howard to organize such events. The trip from Maryland was well worth it, and look forward to riding with the Kats again.
                                                          Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 27, 2021)

Pictures from the Ride.  Had fun, Thanks!!!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 27, 2021)




----------

